# What would you guys bid for this



## Donkey17 (Jul 7, 2014)

Went to a property yesterday that had a big branch laying on a fence part on the property and part on the neighbors yard. The fence appears to be the neighbors fence so I wasn't going to put a bid in for that. Let me know what you guys think.

Thanks


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm guessing you are taking the photos from the backyard of the house and the neighbor's house is to the left?


----------



## Donkey17 (Jul 7, 2014)

That's correct.. The shed is part of the property as well


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Going by those two pics, I see a couple 20' limbs plush brush-$600 after any kickback/discounts. Always variables such as if there is backyard access for a trailer, permits, power line removal, etc. Two guys with a 16' trailer, chainsaw and about 2 hours for loading and clean up. The fence is facing outward, which leads me to believe it belongs with the property. The neighbor usually waits to hear when you will be handling his side of the mess, which of course you don't unless he morphs from a bystander to a customer. We bill for disposal regardless if we dump it, burn it, sell it, store it, etc.


----------



## Donkey17 (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks for the input. I am new to this side of the business been doing insurance loss stuff and field chases but no stranger to rebuilding houses. I was thinking 600-700 my cut but didn't want to under sell it. Thanks again!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm sure you will get some more responses. Lupe might bid it at $100 and walk away with cash in his pocket. A big name tree cutter may need 1k to cover his costs.The thing to remember is that the best number is the one that makes you money when you are done, and only you can do that math.


----------



## Donkey17 (Jul 7, 2014)

Very true!! I guess I just didn't now if there was a cap on certain things like that.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Well, if this job is for a national, and they have a cap, then you have to crunch your numbers and see if it works for you.
A cap should not mean I have to do this job, and this is the most I can charge...maybe.
If XXX Preservation sends you an order and says the job pays up to $250 before discount and qc, then you, as the owner, can choose to decline. 
It is common for companies to lean on subs to take losses on one job with the promises of making it up on the next one.


----------



## Donkey17 (Jul 7, 2014)

Ah Gotcha, This job is for Sand Castle they don't have a price list as far as I know but could be wrong. They just said go secure it and give us a bid.


----------



## Framer1901 (Nov 2, 2013)

Tree limbs are tricky for us because it seems like they always take more space than you'd think. They suck to load and unload and when you pack it in the dump trailer, it'll jamb in there.

We'd bid 6-700 for that also.

Another thing is get to know where you can dispose of different stuff. Sometimes branches like that can go away for free, other times it's by the yard or ton. A great network of disposal sites helps a lot to cover or save costs.


----------



## Donkey17 (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks for the info framer. Yea if I win the bid I do believe I have a spot to take the wood and have it come to good use.. :thumbup:


----------

